# Houston Cigar Lounge / Shop???



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Going to Houston tomorrow. Any cigar shops that I need to visit and more importantly any resturants or lounges to smoke. I'll be on the west loop south.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

There's a Cigar bar on Kirby at westheimer called Downing street that is supposed to be really fun and its not far from where you'll be staying. I do most of my cigar shopping online so I don't know any good shops but there are a lot of Houstonians on this board who can surely point you in the right direction.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

The shop I visit almost exclusively is Serious Cigars. Great selection, great prices- huge walk in. Oh, and a great lounge.

www.seriouscigars.com

Look at their "Our Store" link- something like that- and find the map.

How long will you be in Houston? I know some of us Houston Gorillas are getting together at Serious on Wed. night.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

There's The Smoke Ring that's in that area. The Sugarland location is a great place to smoke.

www.smokeringcigars.com


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> The shop I visit almost exclusively is Serious Cigars. Great selection, great prices- huge walk in. Oh, and a great lounge.
> 
> www.seriouscigars.com
> 
> ...


I think he'll be a little far from your home Trent.....I mean from Serious Cigars :r


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> I think he'll be a little far from your home Trent.....I mean from Serious Cigars :r


:tg

True for some. I'm used to driving all across town all the time- I guess that's just me being a Houstonian.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Downing Street is a great place to hang out. It specializes in premium cigars and single malt scotch. They also have a decent sized walk in humidor. Last time I was there, it was full of people and almost everyone was smoking a cigar. They have excellent ventilation, which is necessary because the place gets pretty full on a weekend night.

In addition, expect to see a decent amount of females. Most of which are quite easy on the eyes.

Have fun in H-town, it's a great city!


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

If you're closer to downtown you can check out Mccoy's Fine Cigars

http://www.mccoysfinecigars.com/

And also The Briar Shoppe

http://www.briarshoppe.com/

In sugarland, i like CigarCigar, they have a huge walk in humi, and a sweet lounge.

http://www.mycigarcigar.com/splash.asp


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

If you venture out to Katy go to Tobacco for Less. They have a really good selection of cigars at good prices. Also the owner is a seriously nice guy.


----------



## Stogie59 (Jul 10, 2006)

Went to Houston on vacation this summer and posted the same question...got a great scouting report from Corona Gigante...here is the info he gave me:

_"Downing St Pub, 2549 Kirby Dr, is a little dressy--looks like the after-work business crowd when I'm there (which is usually right after work--go figure!) and their prices are a little high. It is one of only a couple of options if you want to smoke indoors--which is advisable at this time of year!

The Briar Shop, 2412 Times Blvd, in the Rice Village has a good selection of cigars and they're just around the corner from The Gingerman, 5607 Morningside, one of the best pubs in H-Town. You can smoke your cigar inside The Gingerman or outside on the front deck or the back patio.

If you find yourself downtown, stop in at McCoy's Fine Cigars, 1201 Louisiana, for a smoke or two, then walk a couple of blocks down Main St to the Flying Saucer, 705 Main Street: hundreds of beers to choose from and cigar smoking is permitted outside and inside on the upper level.

Serious Cigars, 6608 FM 1960 Rd W Ste D, is located on the Northern outskirts of town. They have a big selection and good prices. There's also a comfortable lounge to smoke in, chat with the other customers or watch the big-screen TV.

Richmond Avenue Cigars, 3301-M Fondren Rd, is worth a visit if you're on the West side. They have a pretty good selection and they're an authorized Tatuaje dealer."_

I hit all of them and fell in love with the Briars Shop along with the Gingerman across the street. Tatuaje is hard to find here in Baton Rouge and was able to grab a few to bring home from Richmonds.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

azn_fury said:


> If you venture out to Katy go to Tobacco for Less. They have a really good selection of cigars at good prices. Also the owner is a seriously nice guy.


The cigars i have bought there have been way too dry- they never took care of their crap. And actually I didn't like the owner much.

And really, their selection compared to a real B&M sucks.

Don't mean to harp on ya too much, that used to be my favourite place too- until i visited a real B&M and learned about prper care.

Sorry if this comes off as harsh- just offering advice


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

vince321 said:


> Downing Street is a great place to hang out. It specializes in premium cigars and single malt scotch. They also have a decent sized walk in humidor. Last time I was there, it was full of people and almost everyone was smoking a cigar. They have excellent ventilation, which is necessary because the place gets pretty full on a weekend night.
> 
> In addition, expect to see a decent amount of females. Most of which are quite easy on the eyes.
> 
> Have fun in H-town, it's a great city!


Bring your own sticks if you're going to Downing St. They have ridiculous prices.



xhris said:


> In sugarland, i like CigarCigar, they have a huge walk in humi, and a sweet lounge.
> 
> http://www.mycigarcigar.com/splash.asp


Cigar Cigar, IMO, isn't that great. They're selection isn't worth much and it's a membership lounge so unless you're paying for a membership or a guest of a member, no lounge for you.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help.

I most likely hit "Serious Cigars" on the way down tonight. Hopefully, I'll hit Downing Street on Wednesday Night.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Vader1974 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I most likely hit "Serious Cigars" on the way down tonight. Hopefully, I'll hit Downing Street on Wednesday Night.
> 
> ...


There'll be a bunch of us at Serious on Wednesday night. Why don't you reverse the two?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

12stones said:


> Cigar Cigar, IMO, isn't that great. They're selection isn't worth much and it's a membership lounge so unless you're paying for a membership or a guest of a member, no lounge for you.


Thanks for that tip- I was thinking that I should check out some other BMs and Lounges- good to know that I wouldn't be able to enter the lounge!

And yeah, Vader, hit up Serious Wed.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wednesday, really depends on what has been planned by the event coordinator. If I am free to roam, I'll head to serious on Wed.

Brian


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Vader1974 said:


> Going to Houston tomorrow. Any cigar shops that I need to visit and more importantly any resturants or lounges to smoke. I'll be on the west loop south.
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


"West Loop South"--you mean the Galleria area? Your closest B&M is The Cigar Vault in Uptown Park. Serious is 30-60 mins drive (610 loop North, then East, I-45 North, FM 1960 East) depending on the time of day. There'll be a bunch of gorillas herfing it up @ Serious Weds evening so it would probably be worth the drive.

There are lots of high end restaurants around the Galleria area. Pappas Steak House is cigar-friendly; it's about 10mins drive.


----------



## stogismokr (Oct 2, 2006)

definetly hit up Serious Ciagrs. I went one time and now im a regular up there every sunday. Awesome owner, way nice, and the people there are friendly and wont look down upon you because your not a regular. Being young i thought they would laugh at me but they actually gave me advice and helped me out.

Trent - i wish i could make it to all the herfs, but im workin out at seven lakes from 3-8 every night minus sat and sun, it usually kills my time to get to smoke...we will def be herfin over the breaks though, cold weather, hot drink, and a fine cigar. nothing could be better.

-Mike:z


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

xhris said:


> If you're closer to downtown you can check out Mccoy's Fine Cigars
> 
> http://www.mccoysfinecigars.com/
> 
> ...


But Cigar Cigar charges an annual membership to use their lounge, and it is quite steep. The lounge at the Smoke Ring (US 59 @ Dairy Ashford) is free.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

12stones said:


> Bring your own sticks if you're going to Downing St. They have ridiculous prices.
> 
> Cigar Cigar, IMO, isn't that great. They're selection isn't worth much and it's a membership lounge so unless you're paying for a membership or a guest of a member, no lounge for you.


Agreed. We've seen a bunch of members from Cigar Cigar coming over to the Smoke Ring to buy their cigars, presumably to smoke over a Cigar Cigar where they have already paid their membership. Plus I overheard one guy complaining that Cigar Cigar can't seem to keep popular sticks in stock, thus the reason why he came to the Smoke Ring.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Vader1974 said:


> Wednesday, really depends on what has been planned by the event coordinator. If I am free to roam, I'll head to serious on Wed.
> 
> Brian


Cool man, hope to see ya there! :w


----------

